# NZT Products N ND-010 Switch Machine Kit



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/NZT-Products-N-Switch-Machine-Kit-for-Atlas-C55-Tr-p/nzt-nd-010.htm

I'm currently using caboose industries manual switches (222S ground throws) but have ran into these which seem to be more prototypical and less of a eye sore. Can someone explain them to me? Do I need to use a mechanical switch machine to use these or are they manually switched?


----------



## Steve from PA (Oct 5, 2012)

I believe these are non functioning, display only. You would need some other device to control the turnout.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Here is the link to their site: http://www.nztproducts.com/nd-sms.htm

A very good description of the product


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

So I would need to mount a tortuous machine or something like that correct?


----------

